# Decking a Jon Boat



## bow_hunter125

I really want to deck my jon boat, atleast the bow.  I'm worried about weight and stability.  It's a 12 ft boat, and is standard width.  Do you think I could pull it off? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mako22

bow_hunter125 said:


> I really want to deck my jon boat, atleast the bow.  I'm worried about weight and stability.  It's a 12 ft boat, and is standard width.  Do you think I could pull it off? Thanks in advance!



I've done it with a 14 footer before. Be carefull that the new deck is not in so tight on the sides that the aluminum cannot flex. If it's to tight in a rough chop you could have some welds split, I know because I did it to a 14' Tracker utility V about 10 years ago. I put a plywood floor in and it was so tight I didn't have to even screw it in, I hit some chop on the flats on the gulf and split her open in four places. I would think in a 12 footer you wouldn't be messing with that kinda rough chop though. You said your boat is standard width? Whats the width at the floor, 32", 36", 42"? If its a 32" floor width I would be careful. Most likely you would not want to put the deck flush with the gunnel because of stability in a small boat like that. I am assuming your boat is aluminum, right?


----------



## bow_hunter125

The middle of the boat is 32".  The bow is 31" narrowing to 28.5".


----------



## bow_hunter125

Also it is aluminum.


----------



## Mako22

bow_hunter125 said:


> The middle of the boat is 32".  The bow is 31" narrowing to 28.5".



You got one of the small ones. What kind of motor you got on it? I had one with a 6hp evinrude a few years back and that thing would fly, when I did a sharp turn it would almost flip. If I were you I would wait until I could upgrade to a wider and or longer Jon boat. You might be able to swap with some one who wants a smaller boat. I think you will find that your present boat will be very unstable especially with a deck in  the bow where I assume you will be sitting on a pedestal seat. Those little boats are unstable as it is with out a deck ,I don't know...... But hey theres one sure way to find out, go for it and wear a life jacket.


----------



## bow_hunter125

It's rigged for electric only lakes so I have two trolling motors on it.  I've thought about swaping out.  I'm trying to do to much with to little!


----------



## bassboy1

The smallest I would do a conversion to would be a 1436 (36 being the bottom width, not top) and I much rather have a 42 inch bottom.  Now, that being said, depending on how stable you feel standing in your rig, you could put flat decks at hull level, so you don't have to balance on the ribs and such.  Also, a 12 inch pedestal mounted on top of the bench seat may make things a lot easier as well.


----------



## Mako22

bow_hunter125 said:


> It's rigged for electric only lakes so I have two trolling motors on it.  I've thought about swaping out.  I'm trying to do to much with to little!



Put it on here on the swap and sell forum, I have sold a few things on there real fast. You might be able to swap it for a bigger one and have to throw in a little cash to make the deal. I have owned several like yours that I paid around $150 for. You should be able to get a bigger Jon used for around $250 easy depending on age and condition.


----------



## bassboy1

carters93 said:


> I would like a 42" also if I it was me but a flush deck and a 12" pedestal on a 32" or 36" floor width would be very tippy to say the least. The boat I have now is a 1648 semi V so I can get away with about anything I want.
> I have 70"s gunnel to gunnel back at the transom, I can stand on the side of it and not flip it. I love aluminum boats, I had a chance 5 years ago to buy up to $10k-$15k worth of boat and pay cash for it but I settled for a 1648 w/25 Hp for less than $5k. It does everything I want it to do and then some. Good luck


The flush deck I am talking about is on the floor of the boat.  It is screwed to the hull ribs, so you don't have to stand on them.  It doesn't raise it at all, just gives a flat place to stand.  The last time I was in a 1232, I was able to stand up just fine, so I figure a slightly raised seat, on the bench seat would be just dandy.  Plus, I have seen it done plenty of times.  By no means though, would a raised, or even partially raised casting deck be fit on a 12 footer.  

On a 36 inch bottom a fully raised deck can be done, for electric lakes, and HP limited lakes.  It is actually more stable than you would think, unless you like to do the big fish dance a lot.(that never happens much for me - I usually have to do the dink dance, whatever that is)  I wouldn't go in 'Toona or Lanier with a deck on a 36" bottom.  Too unstable with the heavy wakes.  

Right now, I am doing a conversion on a 1542 mod v.  I will throw the Evinrude 40 we have in the shop on it, with one of my classic outboards (my other hobby is restoring outboards), or my 1988 Evinrude 4 deluxe as a kicker.  I am setting it up to bass fish well, as well as troll well.  Kinda going to put the old 18 foot Alumacraft bass boat we are restoring out of business.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

bow_hunter125 said:


> I really want to deck my jon boat, atleast the bow.  I'm worried about weight and stability.  It's a 12 ft boat, and is standard width.  Do you think I could pull it off? Thanks in advance!



 You need a 14 foot - you can mount a 44" deck on the front and leave enough leg space to still use the first bench and have accessible storage underneath the deck. If you are interested I have pictures of mine.


----------



## bow_hunter125

Confederate_Jay said:


> You need a 14 foot - you can mount a 44" deck on the front and leave enough leg space to still use the first bench and have accessible storage underneath the deck. If you are interested I have pictures of mine.



Yea I would like to see some pics if you don't mind.  I'm in college and can't afford a big rig right now so I'm trying to master these heavily pressured electric only lakes. I want a decked boat to take to these lakes.  I think it will really help.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Here ya go, hope this helps.  Standard 14' jon boat, Generation lll brand.   Bought the  bare boat back in '95 for $400. It was slightly used at less than a year old and I got it for about half what a new one cost at the boat dealer where it was originally purchased.

BTW, I have fished the electric only 650 lake in Macon ( Lucas). I used my 44lb bow mount and another guys 36lb transom mount and it pushed us very well all day long.  I built a rudder out of a piece of aluminum sheet to clamp on the back of the boat in the center of the transom where the gas motor would normally be,  and it really helped the boat track  straight in the wind when trolling along the banks etc.


----------



## bow_hunter125

How wide is your boat?


----------



## JEG60

*Confederate Jay*

Hey Confederate Jay, can you post a picture of the rudder you made for the boat?  Thanks


----------



## Bigtimber

bow_hunter125 said:


> How wide is your boat?



Seriously if you mount pedistals in a 32 wide bottom 12 foot as high as Jay has in his pictures....your going get wet. I have a 12- 32 flat bottom john boat like you and its not cut out for that. Great for canochee river and such.....but not very stable if your sitting high like that. I carpeted the bench seats in mine and used the same pedistal mounts but there pretty well flush mounted on the benches ...they set up just slightly is all so your sitting pretty well like you would normally would on the benches. To pull something like his setup off with the high pedistal seats....you need at least a 36 inches across the bottom unless you want to do a balancing act the whole time...again ...just my opinion. Good luck


----------



## Mako22

Nice boat Jay. You did your floor just like I did mine, that way you can take em out and clean under em. I also have the flush mount pedestal seats. Good looking boat.


----------



## bow_hunter125

P.S.  Nice looking rig you have there and thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Bigtimber said:


> Seriously if you mount pedistals in a 32 wide bottom 12 foot as high as Jay has in his pictures....your going get wet. I have a 12- 32 flat bottom john boat like you and its not cut out for that. Great for canochee river and such.....but not very stable if your sitting high like that. I carpeted the bench seats in mine and used the same pedistal mounts but there pretty well flush mounted on the benches ...they set up just slightly is all so your sitting pretty well like you would normally would on the benches. To pull something like his setup off with the high pedistal seats....you need at least a 36 inches across the bottom unless you want to do a balancing act the whole time...again ...just my opinion. Good luck




Bigtimber is right , I did a  12 boat for my Bro inlaw, and tried my pedestals just for grins and nearly got a wet butt sitting right there next  to the hill.  VERY unstable.  And my pedestal poles are only 11 inches tall.  For pedestals or a deck you need a 14 footer.


My boat is 36 inches wide in the floor.

Jay


----------



## Confederate_Jay

JEG60 said:


> Hey Confederate Jay, can you post a picture of the rudder you made for the boat?  Thanks



I gave to the guy I was fishing with since he lived up there and fished the place regular. It was really simple, I got the idea from one I saw on a  jon boat in Miss  that was made out of an old small square street sign. ( "no parking" or something similar). I just threw it together the nite before we fished Lucas.

I think it was  a triangle shaped  (for strength)  brace and the flat aluminum plate  attached to it. The top of the brace extended far enough out to attach a clamp for the transom and the rudder(alum plate) was long enough to extend into the water past the bottom of the boat hull. The triangle brace was considerably smaller that the rudder itself- it just had to be big enough to attach to the boat and  able to hold the rudder , the brace didn't actually extend very much into the water. The rudder went beyond the end of the brace and below the bottom of it in order to help stabilize the boat in the wind.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

carters93 said:


> Nice boat Jay. You did your floor just like I did mine, that way you can take em out and clean under em. I also have the flush mount pedestal seats. Good looking boat.





Thanks, It fishes great, and I can put it in nearly anywhere, ramp or not.   The floor and back deck can come out to reduce weight if need be too.

The front deck was simple to rig once I figured out how to do it and it is as solid as a rock.  I didn't mention it earlier but there isn't enough room IMO for a foot controlled motor up front so I went with the hand tiller and It worked out great.


----------



## RJ0104

Hey Confederate, wheres the livewell at man??? still a sharp lookin boat! i have a 12'er im working with right now, when i get it to where i want it, im going to sell it and upgrade!!! i am pretty psyched about it! my little boat is coming along!


----------



## redneckcamo

coolers = rednecklivewells


----------



## Mako22

Confederate_Jay said:


> Thanks, It fishes great, and I can put it in nearly anywhere, ramp or not.   The floor and back deck can come out to reduce weight if need be too.
> 
> The front deck was simple to rig once I figured out how to do it and it is as solid as a rock.  I didn't mention it earlier but there isn't enough room IMO for a foot controlled motor up front so I went with the hand tiller and It worked out great.



You Know I almost went broke about 15 years ago buying a foot controlled trolling motor from Sears. I thought I couldn't catch a bass without one. Now at almost 40 when I can afford to buy one I just use a tiller model mounted on an aluminum mount I had welded at a local welders shop.


----------



## bow_hunter125

So ya'll don't think it would be a good idea to put a butt seat mounted on the front bench seat?  I've thought about it b/c it's usually just me fishing and I stand up on the bow to fish. It sure would be nice to have something to lean against.  I can't stand sitting down and fishing!


----------



## Confederate_Jay

RJ0104 said:


> Hey Confederate, wheres the livewell at man??? still a sharp lookin boat! i have a 12'er im working with right now, when i get it to where i want it, im going to sell it and upgrade!!! i am pretty psyched about it! my little boat is coming along!



Mostly just catch em and throw em back (Bass). I did make a portable setup I can remove or leave in the truck when I don't need it. Just takes up too much room when I'm  not using it.


Show us some pictures of your progress!


----------



## Confederate_Jay

bow_hunter125 said:


> So ya'll don't think it would be a good idea to put a butt seat mounted on the front bench seat?  I've thought about it b/c it's usually just me fishing and I stand up on the bow to fish. It sure would be nice to have something to lean against.  I can't stand sitting down and fishing!




You can try it but it's going to be kind of dicey I think.  I also think you'll really only be able to face forward cause the bench will be all under your feet when you try to turn to either side. Those leaning post seats are alot taller than the 11 inch pedestals I tried in my B'inlaws 12 footer.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

carters93 said:


> You Know I almost went broke about 15 years ago buying a foot controlled trolling motor from Sears. I thought I couldn't catch a bass without one. Now at almost 40 when I can afford to buy one I just use a tiller model mounted on an aluminum mount I had welded at a local welders shop.



 Mine cost as much as a foot control  did back when I bought it 10 years ago.  I got the bow mount tiller handle to save on the room plus I never liked messing with those cables and foot pedals. Best thing is you can pull it up out of the way when loading it on the trailer or running the bow up on the hill or in shallow water.


----------

